# Filter Sock Manufacturer



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone reccomend any Filter Socks and their brand?
I'm looking to get some and I don't know if I should just order anything; maybe they are all the same?

I just need something that is durable and pick up alot of micro particles.
Also, something that is great to just throw in the wash to clean them out.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've used the vertex ones that have a nylon mesh but I find that when they get plugged up they don't allow anything thru! Not even the water! So the water ends up going over the top of the filter sock which is usually after day 3.

I usually change my filter sock once a week when I do my WC so I tend to purchase larger ones so it doesn't clog us as fast. Although if I'm not lazy I change them twice a week but I don't have a preference of the type of sock.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

This is what I ordered just yesterday.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/390461372616?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Convenient draw string and is fine enough to reduce micro bubbles.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> This is what I ordered just yesterday.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/390461372616?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Convenient draw string and is fine enough to reduce micro bubbles.


do not forget to get one of these for cleaning these socks

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Outdoors...ers-Pressure-Washers/Gas/N-5yc1vZbxdjZ1z0zy8v

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Washing machine works fine!


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

sig said:


> do not forget to get one of these for cleaning these socks
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/b/Outdoors...ers-Pressure-Washers/Gas/N-5yc1vZbxdjZ1z0zy8v


LOL!!!! That's too jokes.

Don't kill me!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What was working for me is the foam from Big All. I just made some kind of container from egg crate and put the foam inside. Worked the best in comparison with all socks. n my set up I should wash them every 3

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I use the 600 micron (i think? can't remember) socks that big als sells. (can't remember the name either..lol) and slip it over the pvc drain. the smaller ones will clog and overflow in about 3 days, the big ones last me about a week and i just change them out every waterchange. toss in the washing machine without my wife seeing with no soap or anything and they are good to go. it also solved my micro bubble problem when i first setup the tank.


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

I havn't tried this but you may also have other options using Biodiesel Filter Bags. They have various sizes of micron and used for oil and water treatment. Seem to use the same material and may be cheaper too

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Lot-of-25-x-...602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b95668ea


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I use the polyester foam 90in x 108in from Walmart, cut them into requires pcs n it works fine for me. I throw them away after use. I also use them for FW filters, I wash n reuse them a few times, only for FW filters. Its about $14 a roll n last me a few months.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*socks*

I know I should post in classified section I have 2 that I didn't end up using if anyone is 
Interested
Cheers


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> I use the 600 micron (i think? can't remember) socks that big als sells. (can't remember the name either..lol) and slip it over the pvc drain. the smaller ones will clog and overflow in about 3 days, the big ones last me about a week and i just change them out every waterchange. toss in the washing machine without my wife seeing with no soap or anything and they are good to go. it also solved my micro bubble problem when i first setup the tank.


Well, I purchased the AquaticLife Fitler Sock's that Big Al's carries. 
I got two of the 4 Inch x 12 Inch socks.

Now, after reading your post; I am worried if you are talking about the ones I have when you say smaller. 
Because I saw a 7 Inch x 15 Inch sock there.
Unfortunately, the larger one wont fit between my baffles.

Btw, I love the washing machine espionage deal with your wife. 
I was actually thinking about the same thing.

Anyways; on that note, my socks have a plastic ring. 
I was worried that the washing machine will break the plastic ring on the sock. 
I have a top-load washer. Not a front-load. 
I bet it would be fine in a front-load washer. 
I am assuming the top-load washers will decimate the plastic ring.

What do you think?



kyle said:


> I havn't tried this but you may also have other options using Biodiesel Filter Bags. They have various sizes of micron and used for oil and water treatment. Seem to use the same material and may be cheaper too
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Lot-of-25-x-...602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b95668ea


Great!
I might have to pick that up!
I'll look into it. 
Thanks.



tom g said:


> I know I should post in classified section I have 2 that I didn't end up using if anyone is
> Interested
> Cheers


I may be interested. 
What is the brand name?

Size as well.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was worried that the washing machine will break the plastic ring on the sock. 
*It won't break your ring. I have a few and I do this every week*
I have a top-load washer. Not a front-load. 
I bet it would be fine in a front-load washer. 
*Mine is a top loader and no problems*
I am assuming the top-load washers will decimate the plastic ring. 
*Try it, they're pretty cheap for filter socks but again mine is fine.*
What do you think?
*Do it!*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

OneLastDecree said:


> Well, I purchased the AquaticLife Fitler Sock's that Big Al's carries.
> I got two of the 4 Inch x 12 Inch socks.
> 
> Now, after reading your post; I am worried if you are talking about the ones I have when you say smaller.
> ...


lol ya she wouldn't be too crazy about a stinky fish sock in the brand new machines, so i make sure i just run a quick empty cycle to rid of any smell after.

the plastic rings should be fine, i have a front load but they don't even have any signs of being damaged.

the smaller ones have like, 1 1/2 circle thingy in them, and they are the ones that last only a couple of days. i got the big one with the two 1/2 circles in them that last a week.


----------

